# Merry Christmas From All The Bears!



## Bearcarver (Dec 22, 2010)

*Merry Christmas to all of my SMF Friends*

 from Me, Mrs Bear, and all of my Bear friends below: 
































Before the attack by a Real Black Bear:







During the attack of the Real Black Bear







Have a Great New Year too guys,

Bear


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Dec 22, 2010)

Merry Christmas to you and yours Bear!

Great looking work, and great photos!


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 22, 2010)

Merry Christmas John - great looking pics man. It has been a great year with our crazy group


----------



## shooter92 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi Bear, Merry Christmas to you and your family. And yes those are great pictures.


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Dec 22, 2010)

Merry Christmas to you too Bear from me and mine.


----------



## squirrel (Dec 22, 2010)

Great pics Bear! Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you, Mrs. Bear and all the gang!


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 22, 2010)

Merry Christmas to the Bear Family!! Have a good time with family and friends!


----------



## ak1 (Dec 22, 2010)

Merry Christmas to you and your family Bear. I hope you have a wonderful day together.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 22, 2010)

Merry Christmas Bear


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Dec 22, 2010)

BEARY CHRISTMAS BEAR!!! I cant believe no one else went there!  So I had to.

Been a great year here at SMF.

HO HO HO!

SOB


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 22, 2010)

First off Thank you and Merry Christmas to you and yours too. Now your bears are awesome and one day I'll have to own one of them too. Now I like the bears on the porch do you think you could do one with a BEER in his hand. Now my wife says I'm just not right.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 22, 2010)

Thank you all for the nice comments about my Bears, and for the Christmas wishes.

I only chainsaw carved for a couple years, and I had to quit due to heart & lung problems.

I stopped selling them shortly after that, and the few I still have agreed to stay here and continue to guard the house.

I wish I would have started chainsaw carving much earlier in life. I really enjoyed it, and I found it to be a fun challenge.

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## tom37 (Dec 22, 2010)

Merry Christmas to ya Mr Bear and the family as well.

It looks to me, that you have one heck of a talent. Very excellent work!!!!!

I hope the little guy wasn't hurt to bad in the attack.

Be Safe and enjoy a great holiday.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 22, 2010)

Same to you and your family.

And thanks for your help with my new hobby.


----------



## smokingjhawk (Dec 22, 2010)

Merry Christmas to you  Bear and I am glad to see you are spreading the joy around!!!








Smarter than average Bear!!!


----------



## meateater (Dec 22, 2010)

Merry Xmas Bear! Great looking shop and awesome looking bear family.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 22, 2010)

http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/?action=view&current=MRYXMAS021Ea1b2.gif http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/?action=view&current=0_santa32c4.gif

Merry Christmas Bear & Mrs Bear and your Cubs...


----------



## chefrob (Dec 22, 2010)

merry X-mas bear!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stonebriar (Dec 22, 2010)

Merry Christmas Bear! You are appreciated...


----------



## biteme7951 (Dec 23, 2010)

Merry Christmas Bear!

And thanks for all your posts, I am learning a ton from them. I hit a grand slam with your Prime Rib Instructions last weekend  The family said this will now replace ham for our traditional Christmas dinner! (no argument from me)

Barry


----------



## mudduck (Dec 23, 2010)

merry xmas to you and yours bear

and to everone on this site


----------



## papagreer (Dec 23, 2010)

Merry Christmas to you John and your family. The bears look awesome and I love the pic of the black bear attacking the carved one! Incredible! Hope you and yours have a happy and healthy one.

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 23, 2010)

biteme7951 said:


> Merry Christmas Bear!
> 
> And thanks for all your posts, I am learning a ton from them. I hit a grand slam with your Prime Rib Instructions last weekend  The family said this will now replace ham for our traditional Christmas dinner! (no argument from me)
> 
> Barry


Thank you Barry,

I'm glad it was a big hit with your family---Can't beat it around here either!

Bear

And thanks to all you guys for the very kind words & wishes.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 23, 2010)

papagreer said:


> Merry Christmas to you John and your family. The bears look awesome and I love the pic of the black bear attacking the carved one! Incredible! Hope you and yours have a happy and healthy one.
> 
> Chris


Thanks Papa,

That picture is my favorite.

My buddy who has that little bear cub told me it was attacked twice before, but those attacks were at night. Then about 6 months later, he called me and said, "Wait until you see the pictures I got for you !" It was during the day that time, and he actually got pictures. I had to get that one fixed by another friend, because my buddy got so excited, he forgot to turn the flash off, and it had a big reflection from the window he took the picture through. That's why that one is a bit blurry. The original had a big white thing to the right of the tree & bear (looked like a rearview mirror). Last I talked to him, he said that little carving has claw marks across both shoulders, his heels are chewed up, and he has one big fang mark on his butt, about 1/2" deep. He has to touch it up every year.

BTW: That bear is in Potter County, PA----Near Coudersport.

Bear


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 24, 2010)

John I hope you and yours have a very Merry Christmas!!! Those bears are awesome I really enjoy seeing them


----------



## rdknb (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas back at you and your family, Great craving too


----------

